# SPOT CRUDELI



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

Una cosi bella canzone ... e poi:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vABe0HecyGY


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosi bella canzone ... e poi:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vABe0HecyGY


La cosa più crudele è ...mangiare sushi


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cosa più crudele è ...mangiare sushi


L'ho provato e lo sputato ... nunmepiace


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cosa più crudele è ...mangiare sushi


Bleah!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho provato e lo sputato ... nunmepiace





giusy79 ha detto:


> Bleah!!!!!!


Infatti io lo trovavo crudele ...per chi lo mangia non per il pesce


----------



## MariLea (3 Febbraio 2008)

*Persichè*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti io lo trovavo crudele ...per chi lo mangia non per il pesce


sei vegetariana?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Io adoro il sushi...una bella barchetta per due...un vinello giusto...e poi chiedetemi quello che volete!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io adoro il sushi...una bella barchetta per due...un vinello giusto...e poi chiedetemi quello che volete!!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=58y_sE0L8K4


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Febbraio 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oLjwr1TJH98&feature=related

Ed anche questo!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sei vegetariana?


No, ma gli animali li mangio solo cotti


----------



## MariLea (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, ma gli animali li mangio solo cotti


tesò... ma che cambia? mica è vivo... i frutti di mare magari... posso capirlo


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Quello che non mangiate voi datelo a me.
La prima volta che l'ho mangiato mi aveva fatto schifo..la seconda un pò meglio...dalla terza in poi sono diventato un drogato..Se non ci vado almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni vado in astinenza.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tesò... ma che cambia? mica è vivo... *i frutti di mare* magari... posso capirlo



Mannaggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e chi li mangia piu' vivi/crudi  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   oramai sono solo dei pallidi ricordi ...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che non mangiate voi datelo a me.
> La prima volta che l'ho mangiato mi aveva fatto schifo..la seconda un pò meglio...dalla terza in poi sono diventato un drogato..Se non ci vado almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni vado in astinenza.
> 
> Buscopann





























Io adoro il sushi!!!!!

ps ci vado anch'io almeno ogni 15 giorni... Però birra giapponesi Fedi, niente vinello...


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io adoro il sushi!!!!!
> 
> ps ci vado anch'io almeno ogni 15 giorni... Però birra giapponesi Fedi, niente vinello...


Cazzo...anche tu nel vortice? Tra un pò apriranno le comunità per disintossicarsi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












I California Maki me li magnerei pure a colazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cazzo...anche tu nel vortice? Tra un pò apriranno le comunità per disintossicarsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mica solo io Busco... sono contagiosa...


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco...devo dire che invece i frutti di mari crudi me fanno abbastanza schifo..me sembra de bere l'acqua der mare..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica solo io Busco... sono contagiosa...


ah guarda...ho contagiato pure io la tachipirina. 
Secondo me ci si deve fare il palato..Quando ti abitui al gusto diventa una droga. 


Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco...devo dire che invece i frutti di mari crudi me fanno abbastanza schifo..me sembra de bere l'acqua der mare..
> 
> Buscopann


... e' una questione di gusti.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco...devo dire che invece i frutti di mari crudi me fanno abbastanza schifo..me sembra de bere l'acqua der mare..
> 
> Buscopann


Vero, vero, verissimo... Bleah...


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una questione di gusti.


sui gusti non si discute...
Però il gusto del sushi è oggettivamente un pò più delicato di una cozza cruda  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cazzo...anche tu nel vortice? Tra un pò apriranno le comunità per disintossicarsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...andata! La prossima volta ritrovo a Milano in un sushi bar!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'ultima volta circa quindici giorni fa mi son fermato in uno mi pare in viale abruzzi..tutto fresco e a prezzi giusti!!


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> sui gusti non si discute...
> Però il gusto del sushi è oggettivamente un pò più delicato di una cozza cruda
> 
> 
> ...


 

































   eh ma si sa che noi milanesi siamo fighetti Busco, su su...


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok...andata! La prossima volta ritrovo a Milano in un sushi bar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























  perfetto, vi porto nel mio di giapponese... 

Quando volete noi ci siamo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh ma si sa che noi milanesi siamo fighetti Busco, su su...


Azz...eh no eh?! Coi prezzi che ci stanno è più da fighetti oramai la tagliata con rucola del sushi  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Se un giorno venite in Friuli vi portiamo a mangiarla in un posto in mezzo ai monti per 10 euro a persona. Una roba divina...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok...andata! La prossima volta ritrovo a Milano in un sushi bar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vada per il raduno al sushi Bar.
Ci siamo anche noi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz...eh no eh?! Coi prezzi che ci stanno è più da fighetti oramai la tagliata con rucola del sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beh guarda pure la pizza al trancio ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ok giapponese a Milano e Friuli poi... aggiudicato!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz...eh no eh?! Coi prezzi che ci stanno è più da fighetti oramai la tagliata con rucola del sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E che ci fan dei giapponesi fra i monti friulani?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Si son persi???


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E che ci fan dei giapponesi fra i monti friulani?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha..pirlone..dicevo la tagliata con rucola!

Cmq anche lassù ci sono degli ottimi giapponesi..e il miglior ristorante messicano dove io abbia mai mangiato, con la vera signora messicana pienotta e sorridente ai fornelli  

	
	
		
		
	


	





buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh guarda pure la pizza al trancio ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto in una notte?! 

Buscopann


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

attenzione al mercurio nel sushi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,,, non avete sentito? (sono seria, stavolta)


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> attenzione al mercurio nel sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E perchè? se lo fai cuocere il mercurio dove se ne va?! ci hai pensato?

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok...andata! La prossima volta ritrovo a Milano in un sushi bar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora ditelo che non mi volete!


----------



## Old SarahM. (3 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perchè? se lo fai cuocere il mercurio dove se ne va?! ci hai pensato?
> 
> Buscopann


 
leggi la storia di daphne zuniga di melrose place: leggi direttamente il paragrafo intitolato 'Personal Life' 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphne_Zuniga#Personal_life


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ditelo che non mi volete!


In giappone mica mangiano solo il sushi 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ditelo che non mi volete!


P/R ho dimenticato di dire che nel giapponese dove vado io fanno pure pesce alla griglia... e riso e verdure... 


aggiudicato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R ho dimenticato di dire che nel giapponese dove vado io fanno pure pesce alla griglia... e riso e verdure...
> 
> 
> aggiudicato?
























    quando? Mi devo restaurare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e ce ne vuole di tempo....


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> quando? Mi devo restaurare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E che, siamo donne da restauro noi? Ma va...


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> leggi la storia di daphne zuniga di melrose place: leggi direttamente il paragrafo intitolato 'Personal Life'
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphne_Zuniga#Personal_life


L'avvelenamento da mercurio esiste eccome con il consumo di pesce. Ma consumare sushi non è diverso da mangiarsi un'orata. Se il pesce lo cuoci il mercurio mica si degrada.
L'allarme mercurio per il consumo di sushi è la solita trovata propagandistica per fare in modo che si vada a consumare il pesce cotto nei ristoranti italiani. Solo che non ti dicono che pure in quello c'è il mercurio.
Alla fine, per qualsiasi cibo, l'importante è non abbondare. Un consumo di pesce una o due volte la settimana è indispensabile per il nostro organismo. Se invece ti mangi il pesce ogni giorno allora potresti essere anche a rischio.

Buscopann


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'avvelenamento da mercurio esiste eccome con il consumo di pesce. Ma consumare sushi non è diverso da mangiarsi un'orata. Se il pesce lo cuoci il mercurio mica si degrada.
> L'allarme mercurio per il consumo di sushi è la solita trovata propagandistica per fare in modo che si vada a consumare il pesce cotto nei ristoranti italiani. Solo che non ti dicono che pure in quello c'è il mercurio.
> Alla fine, per qualsiasi cibo, l'importante è non abbondare. Un consumo di pesce una o due volte la settimana è indispensabile per il nostro organismo. Se invece ti mangi il pesce ogni giorno allora potresti essere anche a rischio.
> 
> Buscopann


 
chissà cosa c'è nelle cozze che i baresi mangiano crude! bleah ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> chissà cosa c'è nelle cozze che i baresi mangiano crude! bleah ...


Ahahaha...Ecco...Preferisco il mercurio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahahaha...Ecco...Preferisco il mercurio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh anche io


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh anche io
































   pure io...


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

ciao carissimi, vado a nanna! ci vediamo tra qualche giorno


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> sui gusti non si discute...
> Però il gusto del sushi è oggettivamente un pò più delicato di una cozza cruda
> 
> 
> ...


OPINIONI ... sai come si dice: 
*Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno.* ( Mike Dirnt )

Poi ci sono cozze e COZZE


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io adoro il sushi...una bella barchetta per due...un vinello giusto...e poi chiedetemi quello che volete!!


ma non sarebbe meglio cotto...il pesce?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OPINIONI ... sai come si dice:
> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno.* ( Mike Dirnt )
> 
> *Poi ci sono cozze e COZZE*


Dicevi a me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  aspetta che mi trucco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...tse cozza a chi?


P.S. Ho sbagliato non siamo in Asilo Mariuccia...

P.S. Ma sapete cos'era l'Asilo Mariuccia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma non sarebbe meglio cotto...il pesce?


L'ho chiesto anch'io ...mi hanno detto che lo fanno anche alla griglia


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto anch'io ...mi hanno detto che lo fanno anche alla griglia


Benone allora!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto anch'io ...mi hanno detto che lo fanno anche alla griglia





dererumnatura ha detto:


> Benone allora!!


Allora comntiamo anche su voi due?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora comntiamo anche su voi due?


Con quell'avatar ...come dirti di no?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dicevi a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non so ... *io parlavo di frutti di mare* ... poi il discorso e' caduto sulle cozze ... BOH! ... chiedi ad altri.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con quell'avatar ...come dirti di no?


eh appunto!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=58y_sE0L8K4


Eccellente finale - non amo molto Fantozzi ma questo è davvero comico


----------



## MariLea (4 Febbraio 2008)

I frutti di mare, per chi può permetterseli e cioè ha la possibilità di mangiarli freschi e di acque pulite... vanno mangiati crudi... alcuni con qualche goccia di limone... ovvio che deve piacere il sapore del mare altrimenti si evitano pure cotti... infatti il liquido, che viene fuori dalla scottatura, è mare e viene filtrato e cotto nei brodetti della pasta con vongole, cozze...
ostriche, datteri, fasolari, tartufi, ricci... non sanno di niente se cotti.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2008)

Cmq tutti che dicono di si, vewngo anch'io, quando ci si trova, quando organizziamo...
Scommettiamo che poi ci troviamo come l'ultima volta in 3 a mangiare il sushi?! ihihihihih
Che per la cronaca..io vengo lo stesso visto che la compagnia era piacevolissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	













buscopann


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh marì...in un posto nel salento che si chiama s.isidoro....ostriche, cannolicchi e quant'altro in quantità.....nun me fa' pensa'


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io adoro il sushi!!!!!
> 
> ps ci vado anch'io almeno ogni 15 giorni... Però birra giapponesi Fedi, niente vinello...


e gelato flambè???????????????


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Qui da noi i frutti di mare crudi sono all'ordine del giorno!!!!!

Eppure a me non piacciono.... Li mangio solo cotti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da quando mio padre si beccò il tifo!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'avvelenamento da mercurio esiste eccome con il consumo di pesce. Ma consumare sushi non è diverso da mangiarsi un'orata. Se il pesce lo cuoci il mercurio mica si degrada.
> L'allarme mercurio per il consumo di sushi è la solita trovata propagandistica per fare in modo che si vada a consumare il pesce cotto nei ristoranti italiani. Solo che non ti dicono che pure in quello c'è il mercurio.
> Alla fine, per qualsiasi cibo, l'importante è non abbondare. Un consumo di pesce una o due volte la settimana è indispensabile per il nostro organismo. Se invece ti mangi il pesce ogni giorno allora potresti essere anche a rischio.
> 
> Buscopann


quello che mi sono sempre chiesta è se mangiando il pesce d'allevamento (che poi tanto saporito non è) il rischio diminuisca....io al cucciolo lo dò 3 volte a settimana....


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> quello che mi sono sempre chiesta è se mangiando il pesce d'allevamento (che poi tanto saporito non è) il rischio diminuisca....io al cucciolo lo dò 3 volte a settimana....


Non cambia nulla..Dipende solo dal livello di contaminazione delle acque di mare.
E dato che i pesci e i frutti di mare li coltivano cmq in mare cambia di poco.
di certo i frutti di mare coltivati sono pieni di altre schifezzi perchè passano in acque meno contaminate prima di essere commercializzati. Però il mercurio è bastardo..si accumula e non se ne va. Ma ora non facciamoci prendere dalla psicosi..Anche di mucca pazza dovevamo morire tutti...Ogni tanto ne tirano fuori una...Ora c'è quella del mercurio...Roba che si becca una persona ogni chissà quante centinaia di migliaia!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Alex70 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che non mangiate voi datelo a me.
> La prima volta che l'ho mangiato mi aveva fatto schifo..la seconda un pò meglio...dalla terza in poi sono diventato un drogato..Se non ci vado almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni vado in astinenza.
> 
> Buscopann


lo stesso per me.....ma non avevo pregiudizi prima di mangiarlo......


----------



## Old Alex70 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica solo io Busco... sono contagiosa...


vai a comprarmi la pomata per l'herpes...maledetta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco...devo dire che invece i frutti di mari crudi me fanno abbastanza schifo..me sembra de bere l'acqua der mare..
> 
> Buscopann


bbbbuoni i fasolari crudi, cotti...
pure le valve!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutto in una notte?!
> 
> Buscopann


di notte voi due non fate proprio niente....


----------

